

Woman Must Pay $15 Million For Illegally Downloaded Songs - jayphelps
http://gizmodo.com/5681152/woman-must-pay-15-million-for-illegally-downloaded-songs

======
bobds
That's $1.5 million not $15 million. Still, that would make you think they
caught some kind of a music piracy ring, not a random woman that downloaded a
couple dozen songs.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I think that you've restated what the RIAA wants people to think: "$1.5m...
[which must now be paid because] a random woman ... downloaded a couple dozen
songs."

That's not really what this is though: she shared/uploaded/seeded those songs
for others to download. The verdict isn't b.c she downloaded the songs; it's
because she shared the songs to an unknown number of people.

